# More Punography ! Groan !



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

I do not enjoy computer jokes . Not one bit .

I changed my i Pod name to Titanic . It's syncing now .

When chemists die, they barium .

Jokes about German sausage are the wurst .

A soldier who survived mustard gas and pepper spray is now a seasoned veteran .

I know a guy who's addicted to brake fluid . He says he can stop any time .

How does Moses make his tea ? Hebrews it .

I stayed up all night to see where the sun went. Than it dawned on me .

This girl said she recognized me from the vegetarian club, but I'd never met herbivore .

A guy got arrested for playing the guitar. For fingering A minor .

I'm reading a book about anti-gravity . I can't put it down .

I did a theatrical performance about puns . It was a play on words .

They told me I had type A blood , but it was a Type- O.

A dyslexic man walks into a bra .

PMS jokes aren't funny, period .

Why were the Indians here first ? They had reservations .

Class trip to the Coca-Cola factory . I hope there's no pop quiz .

Energizer bunny arrested . Charged with battery .

I didn't like my beard at first . Then it grew on me .

How do you make holy water ? Boil the hell out of it !

Did you hear about the cross eyed teacher who lost her job because she couldn't control her pupils ?

When you get a bladder infection , urine trouble .

What does a clock do when it's hungry ? It goes back four seconds .

I wondered why the baseball was getting bigger . Then it hit me !

Broken pencils are pointless .

I tried to catch some fog . I mist. 

What do you call a dinosaur with a extensive vocabulary ? A thesaurus .

England has no kidney bank, but it does have a Liverpool .

I used to be a banker, but then I lost interest .

I dropped out of communism class because of lousy Marx .

All the toilets in New York's police stations have been stolen . Police have nothing to go on .

I got a job at a bakery because I kneaded dough .

Haunted French pancakes give me the crepes .

Velcro - what a rip off !

Cartoonist found dead in home . Details are sketchy .

Venison for dinner ? Oh deer !

Earthquake in Washington obviously government's fault .

I used t think I was indeciive, but now I'm not so sure .

Be kind to your dentist. He has fillings, too .














:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

Superhorn, did you blow on that thing too hard?!


----------



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

Oops ! I goofed on one . It should say "Energizer bunny arrested - charged with battery >"


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

superhorn said:


> Oops ! I goofed on one . It should say "Energizer bunny arrested - charged with battery >"


Fixed for ya


----------

